# help identify this bicycle



## 48viejitos54 (Aug 25, 2012)

Hello just picked this up I know it is from Pep Boys stores but would like to know what year it was made. It is a 20in. Derby bicycle any help would be appreciated.


----------



## 1973rx3 (Aug 25, 2012)

Pretty nice bike sorry can't help first one of kind I've ever seen.  If you are not keeping PM me I might be interested.  Have a soft spot for 20" ballooners.  Thanks


----------



## bricycle (Aug 25, 2012)

Looks like a baby Rollfast to me.....


----------



## ratina (Aug 26, 2012)

bricycle said:


> Looks like a baby Rollfast to me.....




Agreed, looks Snyder built


----------



## MagicRat (Aug 27, 2012)

I dont see Manny,Moe and Jack on it anywhere.


----------



## 48viejitos54 (Aug 28, 2012)

thank you all for your input. the reason I said Pep boys is because someone told me that was from there and when I looked up pep boys derby bicycle on google a link to ebay came up with this, i could be wrong since i really know nothing about vintage bicycles and am just getting started in this hobby. that would be a great find for myself if it is a rollfast and maybe someone just put the derby badge on it.  and thank you for the offer but this one is for my 6 year old son. he outgrew our vintage taylor tot stroller for the carshows which sanded and painted myself. so now the strollers are part of my car display.


----------



## Adamtinkerer (Aug 29, 2012)

See, this is how we all learn! I knew that Derby was a Snyder badge, and the four connected holes in the rear dropouts confirm that. But, didn't know about it being Pep Boys' brand.


----------

